# JX 1100u 12 volt power feeds? In cab and out.



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently traided in my open station Kubota for a Case ih JX1100u cab tractor. (Totally excited). I have the manual but it doesn't tell me where I can get aux 12 volt power from. In the cab there is a cigaret out let and behind the seat what looks like an audio 1/4" plug. The same plug is also under the cab roof on the out side near the right hand side door. Are these the power outlets in the manual?

On the back right below the trailer 7 pin out let there is a round 4 pin plug? Is this a standard 12 volt outlet in the rear?
Granted I will be testing these today! But wanted to know if they are standard. Or are there more I'm missing, do I wire strait into an aux fuse?

I have at least 4 devices to power and mount: round bale monitor, small bale thrower speed, applicator and moisture monitor. What have you all done? 
I am looking at the ram mount options from an earlier thread.

As always thank you in advance for taking the time to reply. 
Michael,


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It depends---I like to use the two prong "trailer plugs" for my devices. I run a line from my power outlet or battery using 12 ga. wire up to where I need it, then hook on the plug so that the ground side is the exposed pin and the shielded pin is hot. This way, I have universal connection for any device, any tractor.

Sometimes, I have used a 4 pin trailer connector for really heavy current draws.

Hope


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there a 4 prong round plug in the cab? On my JX75 there is. Iirc two prongs are hot and two are ground. I bought an adapter from the case dealer just to keep it simple.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

ANewman said:


> Is there a 4 prong round plug in the cab? On my JX75 there is. Iirc two prongs are hot and two are ground. I bought an adapter from the case dealer just to keep it simple.


I have that plug on the back below the trailer plug, figured it was for power. I'll check at the dealer for the adapter.
Thanks much!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> It depends---I like to use the two prong "trailer plugs" for my devices. I run a line from my power outlet or battery using 12 ga. wire up to where I need it, then hook on the plug so that the ground side is the exposed pin and the shielded pin is hot. This way, I have universal connection for any device, any tractor.
> 
> Sometimes, I have used a 4 pin trailer connector for really heavy current draws.
> 
> Hope


I've been using the same same trailer plugs on my kubota's that was going to my first choice to wire in, as I'm currently set up that way.

I would have figured that case ih would have made a better more convenient way to add powered accessories in the cab. Not to mention a way to, or option to mount the additional devices.

Regardless thanks for the advice!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

There should be key switched 12V power in the 7 pin plug on the back of the tractor. If CIH has stayed the same over the years it will be the center and 6 o'clock pins as you look at it from the back of the tractor. 12 o'clock pins is ground. Ops manual will say for sure.


----------

